# World Record Erik Akkersdijk 5x5 1:16.21 (single)



## Fobo911 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Erik!

Any video on this coming up?
*
EDIT: Here is the video, thanks to andreassb.*

[youtube]hv6o867a3yo&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 12, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> Congratulations, Erik!
> 
> Any video on this coming up?



EDIT: THIS RECORD WILL NEVER BE BROKEN!

(In all seriousness, though, congrats; it's an incredible time)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Erik!
> ...



Think about what you just said. Please.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, well done Mr. Akkersdijk! I dropped 5 seconds today, and so did you! (grrr, how am I supposed to catch up?  ).


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh, well done Mr. Akkersdijk! I dropped 5 seconds today, and so did you! (grrr, how am I supposed to catch up?  ).



Awesome Dene! What did you get and what do you average on 5x5? Your getting really good at big cubes now.

ON TOPIC: CONGRATULATIONS ERIK! That's insane, 20 seconds faster than my record. The 5x5 times keep getting faster.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Erik!
> ...



17 seconds is a lot to drop in "soon" time 

anyway, great job Erik! Can't wait for sub-1:15 (or sub-1:20 average)!


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 12, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishCubeDay2007

That's a 1:30 WR time on the 5x5x5 less than a year ago. 

Granted, 1:30-1:15 is a smaller time decrease percentagewise than 1:15-1:00, but it's hardly out of the question. Especially since big cube times have decreased so dramatically over the last few months. And remember, you only need one very lucky solve.

Do your research before you're sarcastic. It's obviously not likely to happen tomorrow, but I think it will happen in the next year or two. And really, chill out...


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

1:16..... jesus, thats better than my 4x4 avg. well I guess his previous 5x5 record was too.. just thinking about that makes my head hurt.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Do your research before you're sarcastic.


I thought you were the one being sarcastic when you said "sub 1 soon!?"... I guess I was wrong.


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 12, 2008)

Ellis said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Do your research before you're sarcastic.
> ...



Because clearly there's never been a 20% drop in the world record over the course of a year in the history of cubing. Wait a minute...



Honestly, if I told you at this point last year that there would be a 7.08 WR 3x3x3 solve "soon", you'd have had the same response you're having now. Times are dropping fast now; I don't think it's out of line to make strong predictions.


I modified my original post to be less upsetting to the cubing community.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> I modified my original post to be less upsetting to the cubing community.


haha, I like the edit. ill take it as a note not to take it any further. just for the record though, I had a really nice response to that last post... but Ill let it go so we can respect how crazy this new record is.

Keeping it on topic... I would really like to know if there's going to be a video of this. I want to see it for myself. I always love seeing erik's reactions to his world records.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes a video will come up sooner or later, I didnt record it so I have no control over the events, but I hope the ones who recorded the whole solve will upload soon.

The competition was really good and I hope everybody had fun there.

Henrik


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Because clearly there's never been a 20% drop in the world record over the course of a year in the history of cubing. Wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if I told you at this point last year that there would be a 7.08 WR 3x3x3 solve "soon", you'd have had the same response you're having now. Times are dropping fast now; I don't think it's out of line to make strong predictions.



you are comparing apples to oranges. There have been 5 second PLL skips unofficially for while, and 7 second non-lucky solves for just as long. a fast lucky single was bound to happen. the official 3x3 records are still catching up to the unofficial ones.

however, Eriks 5x5 WRs are pushing the borders of all 5x5 solving, so progress is going to come more slowly. You also have to factor in the recent advantages in technology(v-cubes) which will naturally cause a rapid drop in times. 

dont get me wrong, i think sub-1 is entirely possible, but not within a year. I am willing to bet that 1:10 will be broken within a year, but not 1:00.


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 12, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> you are comparing apples to oranges. There have been 5 second PLL skips unofficially for while, and 7 second non-lucky solves for just as long. a fast lucky single was bound to happen. the official 3x3 records are still catching up to the unofficial ones.



Yeah, I agree and I realize the difference. However, the 5x5x5 times actually have been dropping proportionately to the times as a whole--like I mentioned, the record's fallen 15 seconds in the past year. Granted, as cubers get better this will level out, but I don't think we've reached that point yet.



Vault312 said:


> however, Eriks 5x5 WRs are pushing the borders of all 5x5 solving, so progress is going to come more slowly. You also have to factor in the recent advantages in technology(v-cubes) which will naturally cause a rapid drop in times.
> 
> dont get me wrong, i think sub-1 is entirely possible, but not within a year. I am willing to bet that 1:10 will be broken within a year, but not 1:00.



Well, here we just have a difference in opinion. I don't think we've pushed V-cubes to their limit, and I think that the times are going to keep falling through the floor for a bit.

1:10 in a year is a given. How much it will be broken by...well, we'll just have to see. And hey, that's a lot of the fun of spectating cubing, isn't it?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

The weird thing about the records are that they aren't broken by 0.xx of a second. They keep being broken by several seconds.

Basically, that means that everyone still sucks and that YOU could be the new WR-holder if you start practising


----------



## andreassb (Oct 12, 2008)

Video is up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv6o867a3yo&fmt=6
Fobo911, can you edit your original post to contain an embedded version of the video? Thanks.. 
Nice solve, Erik!

Sorry about the quality of the video, I will try to make a better one soon.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark my words:


I WILL BEAT THIS!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mark my words:
> 
> 
> I WILL BEAT THIS!



Marked.


----------



## smskill12 (Oct 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mark my words:
> 
> 
> I WILL BEAT THIS!



thats crazy
its gonna be immposible to beat 1.16 and sub 1.15


----------



## joey (Oct 12, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my words:
> ...



If it was impossible to beat 1:16, that implies it's impossible to beat sub1:15 too 

Anyway, this was 1:16.21, Dan could get sub1:16.21. Which isn't sub1:16.00 :/


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 12, 2008)

andreassb said:


> Video is up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCZAAXopwF8
> Fobo911, can you edit your original post to contain an embedded version of the video? Thanks..



Sure. I'm doing it now.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

The better the records get, the harder it is to improve and the less room there is to improve  Good luck beating this record Dan!


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 12, 2008)

Cubing, too is starting to become a competition between the big guys. There are only 4-5 people who can average sub 1:30 or beat that single time. 1:16 is very depressing for me since my PB is 3:19.80


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> I modified my original post to be less upsetting to the cubing community.



LOL, nice one  . You taught them 



Leviticus said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, well done Mr. Akkersdijk! I dropped 5 seconds today, and so did you! (grrr, how am I supposed to catch up?  ).
> ...


Check my cubemania profile, all my times are there.


EDIT: By the way, good luck Mr. Cohen. I, however, will beat whatever you get


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, this is crazy. Good job, Erik! Now the question:
Will you be faster on real cube than on hi-games.net?


----------



## andreassb (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a much better version of the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv6o867a3yo&fmt=6
It still isn't posible to see the details of the solve, but better than the first upload


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

andreassb said:


> I have a much better version of the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv6o867a3yo&fmt=6
> It still isn't posible to see the details of the solve, but better than the first upload


Personally, I think you should remove the first video, leaving only this one. It's much better. And btw, thanks for the uploads!


----------



## andreassb (Oct 12, 2008)

Ellis said:


> andreassb said:
> 
> 
> > I have a much better version of the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv6o867a3yo&fmt=6
> ...



Done


----------



## Ellis (Oct 12, 2008)

andreassb said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > andreassb said:
> ...



Nice, thanks


----------



## Erik (Oct 13, 2008)

good this WR was about the only good solve in the whole tournament from me 

or was it?

I inspected.. first 3x2 block....
started... solved that block...

or did I???

I didn't, made some mistake


----------



## Ton (Oct 13, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Cubing, too is starting to become a competition between the big guys. There are only 4-5 people who can average sub 1:30 or beat that single time. 1:16 is very depressing for me since my PB is 3:19.80



nonsence I started to practise the 5x5 a few months ago for real speed,my official record was 3:32 in june, after 3 month it is 2:32. If a 47 year old cuber can improve 1 min in 3 months , I am sure you can too! 

Still with 2:32 I am the slowest dutch cuber at the 5x5, , I know I can do a 2:15 , I must improve my centers

In short, my theory everybody can practise to be at least 2:00... Just as every body can be at least 20 sec average at the 3x3...


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats Erik.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mark my words:
> 
> 
> I WILL BEAT THIS!



Okay, good for you.

But I bet you'll get beaten again after you beat 1:16.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

This is pretty cool...I dont like parity still xD


----------

